# Liste von Bikestationen



## rayc (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gerne eine List möglichst vieler Bikestationen erstellen, das hilft sicherlich allen weiter die in der Ferne einen Bikeurlaub machen wollen und über eine Bikestsation gehen möchten:

Frankreich, Korsika, Algajola: http://www.campcorse.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.martinbike.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.kretabike.com
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.olympicbike.com/de/entdecke-kreta-mit-dem-mountainbike.html
Italien, Sardinien, Gallurien: http://www.gallurabikepoint.com/
Italien, Sizilien, Cefalu: http://www.bikestation-kalura.de/
Portugal, Madeira: http://www.madeira-bergziegen.de/index2.htm
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Granada: http://www.ridesierranevada.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Bubion: http://www.switch-backs.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Almeria: http://www.almeria-bike-tours.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.free-motion.net/
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.happy-biking.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bike-station-gomera.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bikers-inn.eu/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Playa Santiago: http://www.primerabicicleta.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Los Llanos: http://www.bikenfun.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Puerto Naos: http://www.bike-station.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Puerto de la Cruz: http://www.mtb-active.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Los Christanos: http://www.diga-sports.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Medano: http://www.medanobike.com/
Türkei, Antalya, Side: http://www.biketeam-tuerkei.de/
Zypern: http://www.zypernbike.de/
Zypern: http://www.bikecyprus.com/


Die Liste ist sicherlich nicht vollständig, aber da könnt ihr ja mithelfen.
Einfach hier im Thread posten.

Leider darf man seine Posts nicht editieren, somit ist eine direkte Pflege der Liste nicht möglich 
Das Problem hatte ich schon im folgenden Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351988 zum Thema Hütten, Refugios, Gite d'etape.
Also, wenn jemand eine gute Lsg. hat, dann nur zu.


Reiseveranstalter, Bikeverleiher oder Bikehotels, Clubs (Touren nur für Hotelgäste) gehören hier nicht mit rein!
Es muss also quasi vorort möglich sein hin zu latschen und eine Tour zu buchen.

Ray


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

griass di ray,

net schlecht die idee, die gehört unterstützt:

Griechenland, Kreta, Analipsi: http://www.lyttosbiketeam.de/index.html
Robinson Club Lyttos Beach Analipsi ( ca. 4 km westlich von Hersonissos )

ergänzung zu kreta
martinbike - aghios nikolaos
olympicbike - rethymnon
kretabike - rethymnon

yassou
kritimani

warum willst eigentlich bikeverleiher nicht in diese liste aufgenommen haben, wiederspricht sich m.M.n.
ein hinweis - "nur verleih" - "nur geführte touren" wär glaube ich ausreichend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2008)

kritimani schrieb:


> warum willst eigentlich bikeverleiher nicht in diese liste aufgenommen haben, wiederspricht sich m.M.n.
> ein hinweis - "nur verleih" - "nur geführte touren" wär glaube ich ausreichend



Bikeverleiher gibt es z.B. auf Malle wie Sand am Meer, daher wollte ich die eher raus lassen.
Hmm, wenn wie von dir mit "nur verleih" kenntlich gemacht, wäre es eine Lsg.
Das könnte man aber dann für Reiseveranstalter, Bikehotels genauso sehen.

Ich würde getrennte Listen, als sinnvoller ansehen. 
Ich lasse mich aber gerne überreden/überstimmen, damit habe ich kein Problem.

Ray


----------



## trhaflhow (16. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht auch erfahrungen, denn bikestationen kann man ergoogeln
wie sie dannn wirklich ist naja

http://www.bikeenfun.de/indexhtm.php 
für leihbikes gepflegtes material nette leute, bieten auch touren an, einige aus unserer gruppe hatten mtbs von denen, waren zufrieden - auch mit dem reparaturservice
bin aber keine geführte tour mitgefahren
war vor 3-4 jahren

http://www.medanobike.com/Welcome.html 
waren dort, haben fullys geliehen. 22 euro/tag.
am abend zuvor abholen, kein problem. rückgabe bis 20h möglich.
bikezustand für leihbikes recht gut. kompetenter inhaber aus nürnberg.
gibt auch rennräder. keine geführte tour mitgefahren
waren dort im märz 2008

http://www.zypernbike.de/   :kotz:
vor 3 jahren schlecht gepflegte räder, sowohl mtb als auch renner.
dinge die auf der hompage bzw bei der buchung am tel zugesagt werden gibt es dann nicht mehr. tourguides ( mtb 1 tour mitgefahren- danach nie wieder) unmotiviert. das einzige Ziel war bei der tagestour um spätestens 13h wieder an der station zu sein.
aktuell nov08 war eine freundin dort. vorbestellte renner, die auch tel zugesagt wurden waren nicht da unpassenser rahmen, kein 3fach). leistungen waren auf einmal nicht mehr inclusive  never  war vor 3 jahren wohl kein ausrutscher

dabei ist der club aldiana, an dem die bikestation ihren standort hat super.


alle 3 o.g. bikestationen unter deutscher leitung
teneriffa und zypern mtb und renner
la palma mtb - renner habe ich dort keine in erinnerung


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

ray, 
ich versuchs mal anders zu formulieren - 

kriterium
Es muss also quasi vorort möglich sein hin zu latschen und eine tour (tages- oder mehrtages) zu buchen bzw. sich dort ein bike ausleihen (tageweise, woche) zu koennen oder beides zusammen. 

mit dem kriterium ist es wurscht ob es ein hotel, veranstalter, etc. ist, hauptsache diese optionen hast.

was haltest davon?

kali spera
kritimani


----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2008)

@kritimani 
die Formulierung passt genau 
Das wollte ich eigentlich mit "nicht Bikehotels, Clubs (Touren nur für Hotelgäste)" zum Ausdruck bringen.

@trhaflhow mit Google findest du nicht alles.
Ich weis zum Beispiel das es in der Sierra Nevada 5 Stationen gibt, 3 habe ich gefunden. Die Suchwörter sind nicht immer einfach zu wählen.
Es gibt ja schliesslich nicht nur dt. Bikestationen.
MTB, VTT (franz.), BTT (spanisch) sind dabei hilfreiche Suchwörter.

So, ich geh jetzt heim, eine Runde Nachtbiken ist angesagt 

ray


----------



## stuntzi (16. Dezember 2008)

wenn ihr schon listen bastelt, packts die koordinaten halt auch gleich mit rein und stopft das ganze dann in ein nettes gpx-file


----------



## kritimani (16. Dezember 2008)

griass eich,

kretakoordinaten kommen ja eh schon, nur net hudln vor weihnachten 

lyttos         35° 20.110'    25° 21.141'
kretabike     35° 22.343'    24° 32.576'
olympic       35° 22.324'    24° 32.500'    
martinbike    35° 13.508'    25° 43.129'

kali nichta
kritimani


----------



## rayc (17. Dezember 2008)

stuntzi schrieb:


> wenn ihr schon listen bastelt, packts die koordinaten halt auch gleich mit rein und stopft das ganze dann in ein nettes gpx-file



Wenn man die Koodinaten hat, auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee.
Kenne einen Teil der Stationen, aber nicht alle.

@kritimani, hast du die Koordinaten aus eigener Aufzeichnung gezogen oder aus GoogleEarth?

Auf Mallorca, Kroatien, Toscana, ... gibt es doch auch Bikestationen.
Kennt die keiner?

Ray


----------



## kritimani (17. Dezember 2008)

gutn morgn mitanand

rayc, hab die koordinaten aus google-earth. 
davon auszugehen das exakte adressen auf der jeweiligen webseite  stehen kannst nicht erwarten. wenn steht, GR-123456 rethymnon vor hotel sowieso hast noch glück gehabt. so auf +/- 200m muesst ichs aber getroffen haben.  die feinsuche dürft dann nicht mehr so schwer sein. 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> @kritimani
> die Formulierung passt genau
> Das wollte ich eigentlich mit "nicht Bikehotels, Clubs (Touren nur für Hotelgäste)" zum Ausdruck bringen.
> 
> ...



klar, dass man nicht alle findet und ich bin auch der meinung dass es ne super idee ist-
aber zusatzinfos, wenn vorhanden wäre hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwosch (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey!Super Leute!!Find ich ja echt gut was ihr da alles erstellt habt! Da habt ihr genau das zum Ausdruck gebracht was ich wollte ein Anbieter wo ich zu Fuß hinnlatschen kann und dann die Touren Buchen kann!Hotel usw. für mich nicht so von Intresse!Gruß!


----------



## rayc (18. Januar 2009)

http://www.mountainholidays-spain.com/castell.htm

noch was spanien...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (11. Mai 2009)

ich war mit zypernbike mehr als zufrieden, die räder waren sauber und top gepflegt, die guides hatten charakter und leider gingen die touren meistens länger als 14:00 so dass das leckere aldiana essen ausfallen musste.


----------



## rayc (29. Mai 2009)

http://www.alexbike.com
in Griechenland auf den Peleponnes.

http://www.gravitybolivia.com
Bolivien

Ray


----------



## kritimani (3. Juni 2009)

GRIECHENLAND/PELOPONNES/KARDAMILI
http://www.2407m.com/en/news.php

yassou
kritimani


----------



## rayc (7. Juni 2009)

http://www.halkidiki-sports.com/main.asp
noch was in griechenland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2009)

war schon gelistet 
Ich sehe die Webseite ist überarbeitet worden.

Frankreich, Ardeche: http://www.suedfrankreich.ch/konditionen_biking_ardeche.htm 
Kroatien: http://www.ullmann.hr/frontde.htm

Ray


----------



## rayc (1. Dezember 2010)

Bolivien: http://www.gravitybolivia.com
Frankreich, Ardeche: http://www.suedfrankreich.ch/konditionen_biking_ardeche.htm
Frankreich, Korsika, Algajola: http://www.campcorse.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.martinbike.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.kretabike.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.olympicbike.com/de/entdecke-kreta-mit-dem-mountainbike.html
Griechenland, Pelepones: http://www.alexbike.com
Griechenland, Pelepones, Kardamili: http://www.2407m.com/en/
Griechenland, Nord-Ägais: http://www.halkidiki-sports.com/main.asp
Italien, Ligurien: http://www.rivierabike.co.uk/index.html
Italien, Sardinien, Gallurien: http://www.gallurabikepoint.com/
Italien, Sizilien, Cefalu: http://www.bikestation-kalura.de/
Italien. Vinschgau: http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ oder http://www.bike-sportreisen.de/
Kroatien: http://www.ullmann.hr/frontde.htm
Portugal, Madeira: http://www.madeira-bergziegen.de/index2.htm
Spanien, Andalusien, Malaga http://www.switch-backsdh.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Granada: http://www.ridesierranevada.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Bubion: http://www.switch-backs.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Almeria: http://www.almeria-bike-tours.de/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Granada: http://www.ciclomontana.com/index.html
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada: http://www.puremountains.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Fuerteventura: http://www.volcano-bike.com
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.free-motion.net/
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.happy-biking.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Lanzarote: http://www.planet-bikes.de
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bike-station-gomera.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bikers-inn.eu/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Playa Santiago: http://www.primerabicicleta.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Los Llanos: http://www.bikenfun.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Los Llanos: http://www.el-porvenir.info
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Puerto Naos: http://www.bike-station.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Puerto de la Cruz: http://www.mtb-active.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Los Christanos: http://www.diga-sports.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Medano: http://www.medanobike.com/
Spanien, Valencia http://www.mountainholidays-spain.com/castell.htm
Türkei, Antalya, Side: http://www.biketeam-tuerkei.de/
Zypern: http://www.zypernbike.de/
Zypern: http://www.bikecyprus.com/

nach langer Zeit wieder ein Update.
Ich habe der Übersichtlichkeit die komplette Liste gepostet.

Ray


----------



## supertrail (13. Dezember 2010)

in Argentinien  www.refugio-melingo.com


----------



## rayc (20. April 2012)

Nach langer zeit wieder einmal ein aktualisierte Liste

Argentinien: http://www.refugio-melingo.com
Bolivien: http://www.gravitybolivia.com
Frankreich, Ardeche: http://www.suedfrankreich.ch/konditionen_biking_ardeche.htm
Frankreich, Korsika, Algajola: http://www.campcorse.com/
Griechenland,  Kreta: http://www.martinbike.com/
Griechenland,  Kreta: http://www.kretabike.com/
Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.olympicbike.com/de/entdecke-kreta-mit-dem-mountainbike.html
Griechenland, Pelepones: http://www.alexbike.com
Griechenland, Pelepones, Kardamili: http://www.2407m.com/en/
Griechenland, Nord-Ägais: http://www.halkidiki-sports.com/main.asp
Italien, Ligurien: http://www.rivierabike.co.uk/index.html
Italien, Sardinien, Gallurien: http://www.gallurabikepoint.com/
Italien, Sizilien, Cefalu: http://www.bikestation-kalura.de/
Italien. Vinschgau: http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ oder http://www.bike-sportreisen.de/
Kroatien: http://www.ullmann.hr/frontde.htm
Portugal, Madeira: http://www.madeira-bergziegen.de/index2.htm
Spanien, Andalusien, Malaga http://www.switch-backsdh.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Granada: http://www.ridesierranevada.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada,  Bubion: http://www.switch-backs.com/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Almeria: http://www.almeria-bike-tours.de/
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada, Granada: http://www.ciclomontana.com/index.html
Spanien, Andalusien, Sierra Nevada: http://www.puremountains.com/
Spanien, Baskenland, San Sebastian: http://www.basquemtb.com/
Spanien, Mallorca, Cala Millor: http://www.roxybikes.de
Spanien, Kanaren, Fuerteventura: http://www.volcano-bike.com
Spanien, Kanaren, Fuerteventura, Corralejo: http://www.easyriders-bikecenter.com
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.free-motion.net/
Spanien, Kanaren, Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles: http://www.happy-biking.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Lanzarote: http://www.planet-bikes.de
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bike-station-gomera.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Valle Gran Rey: http://www.bikers-inn.eu/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Gomera, Playa Santiago: http://www.primerabicicleta.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Los Llanos:  http://www.bikenfun.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Los Llanos:  http://www.el-porvenir.info
Spanien, Kanaren, La Palma, Puerto Naos:  http://www.bike-station.de/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Puerto de la Cruz: http://www.mtb-active.com/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Puerto de la Cruz: http://www.bike-base.eu/
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Los Christanos: http://www.diga-sports.de/ 
Spanien, Kanaren, Teneriffa, Medano: http://www.medanobike.com/
Spanien, Valencia http://www.mountainholidays-spain.com/castell.htm
Türkei, Antalya, Side: http://www.biketeam-tuerkei.de/
Zypern: http://www.zypernbike.de/
Zypern: http://www.bikecyprus.com/



Ray


----------



## bike-base.eu (21. April 2012)

Prima Idee mit der Liste, ich habe für Dich noch eine Ergänzung für die Kanaren. Es gibt seit 2010 in Puerto de la Cruz noch eine neue Bike-Station. Es ist die Bike-Base Tenerife hier der Link dazu www.bike-base.eu
Würde mich freuen wenn Du diese mit in die LIste eingliederst. 
Danke


----------



## rayc (21. April 2012)

Ist passiert ....

ray


----------



## Bikefreak78 (6. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Bolivien: http://www.gravitybolivia.com
> Frankreich, Ardeche: http://www.suedfrankreich.ch/konditionen_biking_ardeche.htm
> Frankreich, Korsika, Algajola: http://www.campcorse.com/
> Griechenland, Kreta: http://www.martinbike.com/
> ...



Auf Fuerteventura gibts im Süden (Jandia) einen neuen Anbieter, den ich dieses Mal ausprobiert habe: Schnixx Bike heißen die und liefern gute Arbeit ab - habe mir für 5 Tage ein Bike gemietet und hab eine Tour mitgemacht und war sehr zufrieden - absolut netter Service, das heißt die bringen das Bike zum Hotel und holen es auch wieder ab. War nen echt netter Typ der mir noch nen paar gute Strecken gesagt hat. Die Tour hat auch echt Spass gemacht - waren im kargen Gelände unterwegs, wo ich alleine wahrscheinlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen wäre hinzufahren. Auf deren Internetseite kann man sich anschauen, was die so zu bieten haben. (www.fahrradtour-fuerteventura.de) Was mich sehr gefreut hat, die haben Cube Bikes im Top Zustand. 

Gruß


----------



## qimanfaya (16. August 2012)

Ein neuer Anbieter auf *Lanzarote *- mit nagelneuen Bikes (Scott) und Hol-/Bringservice, Guide, Tourenplanung etc.:
Lanzarote Freeride
Die Anbieterin (Isabelle) hat ihren Laden im Norden in Arietta.


----------



## soulbiker23 (4. September 2012)

Portugal - Algarve: http://mtb-sport.eu/

AM - CC - XCM - Mountainbike Touren - TransAlgarve 
Perfekt für Wintertraining


----------



## forceplay (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, könntet ihr noch Tourenunternehmen auf Teneriffa aufnehmen.
No Limits Tenerife http://www.no-limits-tenerife.com/ 
Hauptsächlich Enduro und Freeridetouren mit Abholservice und Verleih von Tourbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich wäre auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter in der Kapprovinz in Südafrika. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------

